
GitPod: One-Click Online IDE for GitHub - stemuk
https://www.gitpod.io/
======
zubairq
I tried to edit my github project expecting to see an editor for my project...
but nothing!

[https://www.gitpod.io/#https://github.com/zubairq/yazz](https://www.gitpod.io/#https://github.com/zubairq/yazz)

~~~
meysholdt
Hi Zubairq,

it dosn't work when you have the `www` before `gitpod.io`.

Please try
[https://gitpod.io/#https://github.com/zubairq/yazz](https://gitpod.io/#https://github.com/zubairq/yazz)

That should work.

~~~
zubairq
I tried that before, and tried again, but the repo never comes up

------
zubairq
This is super. Does it support nodejs projects?

~~~
Alex-123
Yes, it does! Try `[https://gitpod.io/#https://github.com/theia-
ide/theia`](https://gitpod.io/#https://github.com/theia-ide/theia`) for
example :-)

